# Looking for an old comic about werewolf vs vampire



## RedFoxy (Dec 30, 2013)

hi all!
That comic is really old and was draw from a furry artist, I remember that was something like gaia children (werewolf) vs vampires, it starts in a school where the main subject, a girl, study, she and her girlfriends are normal girls, she doesn't know to be a werewolf there are vampires in the society and in that school, and the night of the first full moon of her 18 birthday, the night when she become a werewolf, she was biten by a vampire changing her in a old and scary moster, a really big feral wolf that only want to destroy all. I remember that gaia's children can use some magic.


Any one know it?


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 31, 2013)

Never heard of that one. But here's another series with a werewolf vs. vampire http://www.razorfine.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/astounding-wolf-man-25-cover.jpg


----------



## Matt Conner (Dec 31, 2013)

Sounds like twilight: reloaded


----------



## ShadowsMyst (Jan 21, 2014)

You wouldn't happen to be looking for Shifters would you? It changed over to Shifters Redux a while ago.


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Dec 15, 2022)

That's certainly a concept!

Anyone?


----------



## Twopaw Tarnished-Silver (Dec 15, 2022)

That does sound like Shifters and the rebooted Shifters: Redux to me (and ShadowsMyst, the writer and artist of the comic, chimed in above) but I should mention that your post bumped a nine-year-old post, ami. The original poster may have long since given up checking back here by now.

-2Paw.


----------



## Mambi (Dec 15, 2022)

RedFoxy said:


> hi all!
> That comic is really old and was draw from a furry artist, I remember that was something like gaia children (werewolf) vs vampires, it starts in a school where the main subject, a girl, study, she and her girlfriends are normal girls, she doesn't know to be a werewolf there are vampires in the society and in that school, and the night of the first full moon of her 18 birthday, the night when she become a werewolf, she was biten by a vampire changing her in a old and scary moster, a really big feral wolf that only want to destroy all. I remember that gaia's children can use some magic.
> 
> 
> Any one know it?



This one by any chance?









						Issue 92: The Club of Vampires
					

The Club of Vampires is the ninety-second issue of the Winx Club Comic Series. Now that Bloom, Stella, and Flora have become Gaia's newest Guardian Fairies, they must take care of all of the legendary creatures popping into existence thanks to Earth's restored magic. During their investigation...




					winx.fandom.com
				



​Synopsis​
Now that Bloom, Stella, and Flora have become Gaia's newest Guardian Fairies, they must take care of all of the legendary creatures popping into existence thanks to Earth's restored magic.

Sooner or later, Bloom, Stella and Flora decide to investigate the streets of Gardenia in the middle of the night to look for any signs of legendary creatures. Bloom asks Flora if the silver pendant is the only clue they have to go on and Flora confirms this, adding in that Gaia wanted them to keep it because it may hold some significant role in their mission. Bloom clasps the pendant in her hand and begins to feel a strong magical energy. Focusing on it more and more, Bloom can tell that the magical energy is not one of a werewolf


----------

